# My Gypsy is gone



## mygsdgypsy (Jul 20, 2012)

It has been sometime since I have posted, life has been busy and flying by so fast. I was once known here as luvgsds back/beginning in 2001 and rejoining under this name a couple of years ago more as a lurker..not able to participate as much as I would have liked to

On 9-6-2014 I held my sweet girl as she took her last breath. so peacefully in my arms, holding her close.. though leaving me so heartbroken. Gypsy was off the charts intelligent, creative, quirky, confident, and such a joy. It was a privilege to have had such an amazing girl in my life. 

To my Gypsy girl, I hope you are surrounded by many pairs of socks to pile ever so neatly in a living room to your heart's content during your nighttime busyness mode while everyone else sleeps. Your love to work was our bond as was your napping in/over my lap. Your confidence and aloofness you held proudly, your focus always so intense and on my every move. You are so very special and unforgettable; My sweet sweet girl.. Play now with Sheba until we meet again. You were my life. I painfully miss you so. 


















You Gypsy, so smart, found ways to mask/compensate your pain, never complaining, always trying.. baby girl I knew, and hope all is better now.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Gypsy was beautiful. I am sorry for your loss


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Gypsy. She was beautiful and sounds like you had such a good life together. Rest in peace Gypsy. Peace to you.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you lost Gypsy, sounds like a great girl, RIP


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Beautiful girl...so very sorry for your loss. 
We never have enough time with them.
I have lost a Gypsy too and a few others.
It is heartbreaking. I wish you peace.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

So sorry or your loss. Gypsy was a beautiful girl. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

What a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your tremendous loss.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She was beautiful, love the sock story. I can see her doing it. I am so sorry.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Such a beautiful girl.

I am so very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

How precious the time, how beautiful the memories... Sorry for your loss, Gypsy was beautiful!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Gypsy


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

My heart goes out to you...Now I have to go fix my makeup! The collage is just beautiful I can feel your love and devotion through those photos...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Beautiful girl, beautiful name, wonderful memories. Such a profound, huge loss tho, I sometimes don't know how we bear it. I am so sorry, tale care.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your precious Gypsy.Your collage is beautiful and I had to wait for my tears to dry so I could reply. No matter how long we have them it is never long enough. Take care.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What a blessing it was that the two of you found each other. How wonderful it was that you were able to share her life with her. Until you meet again at the bridge, I hope memories of her will hold you tight.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Gypsy was a beautiful dog. I am so sorry.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

What a gorgeous dog. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maverick M (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Gypsy was a beautiful girl.


----------



## ShastinaMama (Sep 6, 2014)

She was so special and beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss.  

:hugs:


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

She's so, so, so beautiful... wow...

I am so terribly sorry for your loss... my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

What a precious, beautiful girl! Run free and play, Gypsy. I am so glad you had the gift of Gypsy's loyalty and devotion. Take care and be gentle with yourself.


----------



## mygsdgypsy (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you for all your kind words... it is comforting and you all get it, there are many who just do not. Having to put on that mask at work and function as best you can. but at home the day to day routines at home are different with the profound feeling of loss. 

I have another dog, a gsd, chow, pit mix who I had rescued 6 yrs ago, who was really abused in his young life, stabbed, scarred. He was considered not adoptable, having major aggression issues and was going to be put down. I saw something different. He became a happy, confident and friendly dog after 2 years working with him, with Gypsy a part of this process, being a stable example of life .. Grader is 9 now, he bonded with her. Where I was, she was, and where she was, he was.

Grader keeps looking for her, and is off his food. He is still wanting to act the part of 2 a dog routine, becoming confused, it is heartbreaking. 
Now only one bowl is fetched, filled and provided. Only one leash is needed and the order how those were performed no longer exists or needed etc. 

Both he and I keep looking for her. In those one second intervals forgetting she is gone, calling her.. Bam! the loss hits fresh again. We miss her. Having had gsd's all my life, it never get's easier, even seemingly worse. 

I am trying to provide balance to Grader as much as I can, but failing I think as there is just no faking all is good.

I picked up her ashes, still so hard to accept but more final at the same time, if that makes any sense

Thank you again, and allowing me to process through this.

These were taken a couple of weeks before she passed


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

*Rip gypsy*

Wow. I understand the hurt you are going through. I feel misty eyed as I read through this. It's like when you go home and your soul mate/dog isn't there anymore it just feels like something is missing. And no one understands at work or in other aspects of your life, to them it's just a dog, but to us dog lovers, it's our children. I am so sorry, and feel so much sympathy for you and what your other dog are going through. I know how heartbreaking it is losing our babies, please believe that you will make it through this somehow. You have a great community here, and you can always keeps gypsy's memory alive in your heart, and on this forum. R.i.p gypsy. :-(


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> Wow. I understand the hurt you are going through. I feel misty eyed as I read through this. It's like when you go home and your soul mate/dog isn't there anymore it just feels like something is missing. And no one understands at work or in other aspects of your life, to them it's just a dog, but to us dog lovers, it's our children. I am so sorry, and feel so much sympathy for you and what your other dog are going through. I know how heartbreaking it is losing our babies, please believe that you will make it through this somehow. You have a great community here, and you can always keeps gypsy's memory alive in your heart, and on this forum. R.i.p gypsy. :-(


So true!!! ^^^^^^^^

This is the place where you can continue to share your journey. Stay in touch with the forum as you continue get your feet underneath yourself. I aways drip tears reading about members' dogs passing because for many of us, our dogs are our soul mates. Take care.


----------

